# Aion: The Tower of Eternity



## Ross (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey guys.

Just wondering if anyone is going to give this a go?

It's a new MMO that's coming out in September I believe. They just had a couple of days of closed beta but I didn't manage to get a go so can't really comment on the quality of the game.

Looks like it may be a good one though. 

My mate finds all these games and he always likes me to get involved with him so I will be. From what he told me, the way you move your character around will affect his/her's stats which means increase/decrease in defence/attack/vitality etc.

Aion: The Tower of Eternity


----------

